# Cooling



## gtfish2 (Jun 21, 2012)

On recent visit to sister in GA I notice that heat would come on when T-stat is set below 80deg for cooling. I replace T_stat and checked to make sure that stat wireing was correct in air handler. Unit works fine at 80 or above for cooling. any suggestions will help. shoild I replace board


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

What is your t-stat type and model?

I would check the t-stat wiring... 
I'm wondering if your e-heat is kicking on for some strange reason?..


----------



## bowtech (Jun 24, 2012)

From what little bit of information you gave us, I would say that it sounds like a two stage cool thermostat, and the heat is connected to Y2, instead of W2. If all else fails read the manual for the thermostat.


----------



## gtfish2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replys guys, I will check this out on my next visit to ATL.


----------

